# Another grassy weed ID (helllllllp! :-O



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy Spring right around the corner, all!

Can anyone positively ID this nasty little bugger for me? I'm baffled, soil temps were in the mid- to high-40's when I sprayed pre-em (Prodiamine at full strength / Max. app. amount) several weeks ago.

Gut check for me when I noticed it, this morning! :shock:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If I didn't know better I'd think it was crabgrass. Maybe k31?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning, SnowBob!

Well, I guess That'd be a relief but I sense also a real anomaly as soil temps have only recently gotten into the 50's at our elevation ...

If I could figure out how to use the Google Sense app everyone is finding so useful (but, my grandkids are 400 miles away!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like orchardgrass but the tips are rounded. Maybe goosegrass or rescuegrass, I don't know the warm season weeds too much.

I moved this post to the weed folder.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Do you have a lot of it? If not maybe you could hand pull like you did with the one in the first photo?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks very much like orchardgrass. I have them in my yard.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Looks very much like orchardgrass. I have them in my yard.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Looks very much like orchardgrass. I have them in my yard.


Hi, Powhatan!

Ugh. I was fearing that; as I understand it there really is no effective curative (selective killer) for orchard grass and obviously, Prodiamine and Dithiopyr aren't effective pre-ems against it (I had just sprayed max. App. Amount of Prodiamine in the spot I found that sucker, just 3 weeks ago!

Man, what a nightmare orchard grass is for me!  :evil:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Orchardgrass is perennial. With that size, that was there last year.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

g-man said:


> Orchardgrass is perennial. With that size, that was there last year.


Hello, g-man and THANK YOU ~ man, what a kick in the teeth that stuff is.

I spent better than a day-and-a-half kneel-crawling through my yard last May, hand-pulling that stuff (filled a 16-gallon trash bag as a matter of fact)! And then I maxed split app.s of Prodiamine and Dithiopyr last fall and then Prodiamine several weeks ago.

Sooner or later, I gotta "break the cycle," as you point out it being a perennial ...

Come to think of it, now, I'm actually starting to wonder if the poop from constant grazing of more than a dozen whitetail deer is the source of my orchard grass nightmare ... eating up bushels of orchard grass in neighbors yards and then pooping seeds, etc in my yard :roll: :evil:

I guess the only thing that exceeds my frustration with this orchard grass is MY APPRECIATION to everyone here at TLF!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

440mag said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Orchardgrass is perennial. With that size, that was there last year.
> ...


----------

